# اللهجة الشامية: أصل كلمة "زلمة"



## Silky_Sword

أنا من أحد بلاد الشام ولا أعرف أصل تلك الكلمة. رغم أني من منطقة على أطراف الإقليم (غزة) تقترب فيه اللهجة إلى المصرية أحياناًً وإلى البدوية أحياناً أخرى، كما أننا عادة لا نقول ’زلمة‘ بل نقول ’راجل‘ (هناك في مدينة غزة ونواحيها)، لكن كلمة * زلمة * دائمة التردد على مسامعنا وأحياناً على ألسنتنا نحن ومن حولنا ولا نعرف لها أصلاً فصيحاً قريباً إلى ما اشتهر من التعبير "أزلام النظام"...فما المفرد الصحيح من كلمة ’أزلام‘؟ هل هو فعلاً ’زلمة‘؟ وهل المعنى الفصيح للكلمة أصلاً هو ’رجل‘؟؟؟

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## WadiH

هناك نقاش قديم في الموضوع
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1571545&highlight=زلمة
كنت أظنها آرامية لأني سمعتها في سريانية ريف دمشق
لكن أحدهم أقنعني أنها عربية على الأرجح
أتوقع أنها هي وكلمة (رجل) كلاهما تعنيان أصلاً شخصاً راجلاً أي ليس راكباً على دابة
ستجد في النقاش المشار إليه أعلاه (تزلّم الرجل) أي نزل عن راحلته، وما ذلك إلا كقولهم ترجّل الفارس إذا نزل عن راحلته
والله أعلم​


----------



## khashan

جاء في لسان العرب 

.والمُزَلَّمُ من الرجال القصير الخفيف الظريف، شبه بالقِدْحِ الصغير

ويقال للرجل إذا كان خفيف الهيئة وللمرأة التي ليست بطويلة: رجل مُزَلَّمٌ وامرأَة مُزَلَّمَة مثل مُقذَّذَةٍ​


----------

